# New ROK Carrier



## tomahawk6 (7 Jan 2021)

The new ROK carrier looks like one from the RN. It may carry 10 F35B's. and displace 45000 tons and 2 islands. The forward island is for ship handling with the rear island handling air ops.

South Korea New Aircraft Carrier: Looks Like Royal Navy Carrier (popularmechanics.com)


----------



## MilEME09 (7 Jan 2021)

Can we order one?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (7 Jan 2021)

MilEME09 said:


> Can we order one?


Hahaha nice joke!

The PBO is presently studying how much it would cost for the Government to buy the Type 31 vice the Type 26. 

We will be a constabulary force before long.


----------



## MilEME09 (7 Jan 2021)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> Hahaha nice joke!
> 
> The PBO is presently studying how much it would cost for the Government to buy the Type 31 vice rhe Type 26.
> 
> We will be a constabulary force before long.


Government policy has us as such any way


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Jan 2021)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> Hahaha nice joke!
> 
> The PBO is presently studying how much it would cost for the Government to buy the Type 31 vice the Type 26.
> 
> We will be a constabulary force before long.



Is Irving still building them? If so, same price.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Jan 2021)

Well you have to account for inflation....

Canada, fitted for but without a military.


----------



## FM07 (8 Jan 2021)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> Hahaha nice joke!
> 
> The PBO is presently studying how much it would cost for the Government to buy the Type 31 vice the Type 26.
> 
> We will be a constabulary force before long.



Dear God, we need the Type 26's so bad.


----------



## dimsum (8 Jan 2021)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> Hahaha nice joke!
> 
> The PBO is presently studying how much it would cost for the Government to buy the Type 31 vice the Type 26.
> 
> We will be a constabulary force before long.


"It's a great time to be in the RCN!"


----------

